# Is it me or does Uber only show 8 cars in the rider app?



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it my perception or does Uber in fact only show eight cars at the most in the rider app?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

yep new pax app update did that. went from seeing the whole city if you scrolled to the 8 closest. and if your online 1 of them is you so actually only 7


----------



## CO_Cowboy (Jan 23, 2017)

There is a way to see more though.
After you pick a destination, tap to change the starting point. But instead of typing a place, drag the pin around.
As you drag, you will see other cars.


----------



## Spazzradio (Jan 14, 2017)

My rider app is not showing any cars tonight (including mine)


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

The protocol only returns a maximum of 8 cars per request. Even if there are 1,000 drivers in a block they will pick 8 and show you 8 of them.


----------



## maxys77 (Feb 2, 2017)

"My rider app is not showing any cars tonight (including mine)"

I am from Colombo Sri Lanka, Yes we too have this issue


----------



## Spazzradio (Jan 14, 2017)

seems to be with the latest update. they removed them


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

they've only shown at most 8 since I first started driving 2 years ago


----------

